# iPad 3G+wifi



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a wifi iPad 2 for my birthday... ))) I've been loving it, any app suggestions welcome, I have the iPhone4 so I've found that not everything has an app for both.


My friend was asking me about the 3G version, do you have to sign a contract, or if you want to have it a month and then not have it, can you do it as you want?

I wasn't sure and figured it would be easiest to ask you all. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

For the 3G version plans, you can copy and paste to your friend here:

http://www.apple.com/ipad/3g/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have the 3G, you can start, change and cancel the data plan at will. No contract required.


----------

